# Sticky  Is your TV/Display BROKEN? See our Manufacturers Service and Support forum!



## Sonnie

If you are having issues with your TV/Display and it is about time to take it to the repair shop, before you do, check out our Service and Support forum. We may be able to help guide you in the right direction. In many cases it will probably have to go to the shop, but maybe you can learn what the problem is before you go.


----------

